# Need a tee shirt order printed STAT using anvil v-neck or tultex v-neck and bella tanks.



## Saffric (Feb 17, 2013)

I am working on my tee shirt line, and designed a white tee/tank with black 1 color print, both front and back, as a favor for my friends at my local lesbian/gay bar... 

Well, this weekend is Brooklyn pride, and I have gotten many requests for a black tee/tank and white 1 color (front/back) design. 

So, I need either a local NY company or an online screenprinter who stocks anvil v-neck tees (which I used for the white though my heart is with tultex-I love their fit and fabric, especially in bigger sizes) or a v-neck tultex tee and also the bella long length tank. 
I did buy an extra screen and was charged $40 for the extra screen) which was fine, to keep the design similarly scaled even for bigger sizes... I would like to get this by thursday or the latest friday and not be totally gouged on price though i know to expect a reasonable rush order fee. 

Do you guys have any recommendations? I expect to do a lot of business this way until I get my own machine. (though not quite so last second)

thank you.


----------

